# Jack Pictures



## Impailer (Oct 26, 2008)

Here are our Jack Pictures - Louisa should have lots more, most of these were taken by the newest member of Diva Q, our 10 year old daughter, who alongside being the team maskot and official photographer, made some $$$ this weekend by charging everyone who used a bad word on our site a quarter per offence...
_*
Click on the pictures for the slideshows:*_


Tuesday - Leaving Home



[/url]


Wednesday - We are in Lynchburg




[/url]


Thursday - Set Up Day




[/url]


Friday - Rain, Rain and More Rain

Partially due to the rain, we only took 2 pictures on this day....



[/url]


Saturday - The Sun is out Again




[/url]


Sunday - Heading to Georgia




[/url]


----------



## wittdog (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't go to comps with your daughter there...it would cost me to much...nice to see the tent made the trip.


----------



## Impailer (Oct 27, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I can't go to comps with your daughter there...it would cost me to much...



Both Danielle and I gave her a $20 on Thursday and told her to keep a tab   



			
				wittdog said:
			
		

> ...nice to see the tent made the trip.



The tent is one of the 1st things we set up at every comp...  Did you notice the re-inforced poles?


----------



## wittdog (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah


----------

